# Fellowship Of Food



## Aerie (Aug 10, 2002)

What would each member of the Fellowship be as food? Here are my ideas  

Frodo - Gummy Bears (they're small and sweet!)
Sam - Potatoes (of course)
Merry - Chips (not so good on their own...always with ketchup)
Pippin - Ketchup (always with chips  )
Aragorn - Wholemeal Bread (strong, sturdy, wholesome)
Legolas - Curry (so hot!)
Gimli - Porridge (okay, but not nice to look at  )
Gandalf - Chocolate (so very powerful!)
Boromir - hmmm can't think of anything right now  

Okay, you post your lists


----------



## Beorn (Aug 10, 2002)

Those are great....I think that the Balrog would eat Special K, for those extra vitamins & nutrients...he's got to be a big, strong Balrog!

I bet the Nazgul eat Black Cherries...


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

That'y pretty cool!!
I love the Wholemeal Bread!!! 
But none of you knew that!


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

I LOVE steak!!!!


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 13, 2002)

What about muffins?


They should be hobbits.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 11, 2009)

Galadriel would be a fine wine of great age, to drink from her would be.................


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

the nazgul are english muffins! 
(don't ask--long story)


----------



## Astrance (Dec 20, 2009)

Great idea  This is what I'd say :

Frodo - Banana clafoutis
Sam - A cereal bar with dried fruit that stick to the teeth whatever you do
Merry - Maple syrup pancake
Pippin - Sugar waffle
Aragorn - Beef bourguignon, and don't you forget the mushrooms in it
Legolas - A sweet Jurançon wine, year 2004, a white wine that smells like chesnut and is really, really tasty
Gimli - Steak with chips & ketchup
Gandalf - Strong cup of coffee, black, no sugar
Boromir - Duck confit, always tasty in the beginning, always disappointing in the end.


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 24, 2009)

Why did I never see this topic here before...very funny.


I like your choices Stockholm...I can tell you are a true foody. 

Hmm.....*debates whether she will participate with the discussion at hand*

nah...another time.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Jan 27, 2010)

Gollum is a niiicccce fiiisssshhhhh.
Boromir is dark chocolate--rich and royal in the beginning, but with a dark, bitter aftertaste.


----------

